# Which arrow saw do you recommend?



## dkard

*32507*

I had one of those saws. It does an ok job. I ended up selling it and am either getting an Apple or the new Cabela's saw. I am going to Cabelas on Thursday to compare the two. 

dave


----------



## cobowhntr

*search*

I use an Apple but I remember a while back some threads on a saw from harbor freight. Do a search on cut off saws or arrow saws or maybe saw
You will probably find a wee bit of info.

I'm a bit impressed with how well you have apparently been using AT as an info source. I read, w/dismay, your bad proshop thread. Well, glad you weren't detered by the somewhat unimpressive introduction to archery, & I like the get it done myself attitude.


----------



## sean

apple , I tried to make a couple ended up wasting time and money do it right the first time ...


----------



## dkard

*harbor freight*

the saw you mentioned in the first post is the same saw item number and everything that Harbor Freight sells. It works ok, I thought it was hard to release the handle to cut. 

I tried making one from a sewing machine motor, even made a sweet sliding table that would move the arrow into the blade. The sewing machine motor kept boggin down on the shaft, the motor shaft had to much slop for my liking.

dave


----------



## Phyllis D

dkard said:


> I had one of those saws. It does an ok job. I ended up selling it and am either getting an Apple or the new Cabela's saw. I am going to Cabelas on Thursday to compare the two.
> 
> dave


Please let me know what you think of cabella's saw. We don't have one around here but I am going to check out Bass Pro more carefully when we go back there. I am not to keen on Harbor Freight for something like this. I own my own business and I use some harbor freight stuff but it is cheap and cheaply made. Thanks


----------



## brangus

I have the Apple saw but I don't know why another brand wouldn't work as well, as long as you have the right blade and rpm's. The correct blade is really important, to thick of blade and the end you cut will fray when you cut it.


----------



## dkard

*Cabela's*

I will let you know what I think of the cabela's saw. I am going to bring some arrows along to test it out if they will let me. 

I happen to know they were using Apple's in their pro shop, but that was before the Cabela's one came out. 

As for the Harbor friegth stuff, on some things you can't beat them for price or usability. If you need it all the time for work, probably not the way to go but they will replace hand tools no questions. The saw they sell worked ok, it was hard to mount a track so that it would cut square. You also could not see what you were doing. If you pushed down to fast, the blade could warp and you would get a non square cut.

dave


----------



## owl

I built my own apple clone, motor $5.00 (from a garage sale sewing machine), turned an arbor, angle iron and misc. pieces from the local steel supplier, blade, feet, paint & aluminum scale from the home despot, total $20.00


----------



## Phyllis D

cobowhntr said:


> I use an Apple but I remember a while back some threads on a saw from harbor freight. Do a search on cut off saws or arrow saws or maybe saw
> You will probably find a wee bit of info.
> 
> I'm a bit impressed with how well you have apparently been using AT as an info source. I read, w/dismay, your bad proshop thread. Well, glad you weren't detered by the somewhat unimpressive introduction to archery, & I like the get it done myself attitude.


Thank you. I actually find myself more and more interested in the tuning aspect of the bow rather than only shooting it. I have been doing as much research as time allows. I would like to be able to tune my own bow especially since it is a 100 mile roundtrip to the pro shop and it is 250 mile roundtrip to the pro shop from our hunting land. Today's research project is to find a book or books on archery that we can read.


----------



## Frank1107

*Arrow Saw*

The Harbor Freight saw is a toy. It will cut, but not cleanly, and has no torque. You should have 8000 rpm for carbon. All "Pro" saws (Apple, Cabelas, etc.) use a Dayton motor (No. 2M037 about $67.00 anywhere). That being said, eveything else on the saw is bells & whistles, and not many at that. So what is the extra $150 for??? find the cheapest one (5,000 rpm Arrow Shop)you can and relapce the motor.


----------



## MuzzyHunter

I mounted a dremel on a board and put one of those sandpaper heads on it and it works great for a fraction of the cost.(if you have a dremel...)


----------



## dkard

*Cabela's*

Well I went to Cabela's last week. I asked if they had one of their Cabelas saws to look at. He took me in back and showed me the APPLE they have been using in the pro shop. Turns out APPLE makes them for Cabelas. There is a few minor differences. I ended up getting the 8000 rpm model, the only one they had in stock. I haven't used it yet since I got on an airplane shortly after buying it. 

dave


----------



## esoterikbass

I would like to know about the Cabelas arrow saws myself.If anyone has some info to share on these saws or other options I would appreciate it.Thanks.


----------



## dkard

*cabela's saw*

Ended up taking the Cabela's saw back unopened. Ordered a Kinetic Bow and needed to come up with some cash. MAnaged to find a used Apple Pro saw (8000 rpm). That works great. SInce they make the Cabela's Saw I would not hesitate to buy one. 

dave


----------



## riverpilot69

I own a Cabela's 5000 rpm cut off saw. I have nothing but good things to say about it. It is made by Apple, and the Cabela's saw comes with a bonus arrow spinner that sits on the upper rail of the saw. The 5000 rpm saw does a great job on carbon shafts. I set the blade where it cuts through one side of the shaft, and I use the roll technique. I highly recommend this saw. Tony


----------



## Arcus

Frank1107 said:


> The Harbor Freight saw is a toy. It will cut, but not cleanly, and has no torque.


Well, my "toy" leaves a square cut and no splintering. I guess I didn't know that I was supposed to be unhappy with it. Granted, it would probably not hold up as a pro-shop production model, but for home use, I haven't found a problem with it.


----------



## thwackaddict

*bingo, dremel for me also*



MuzzyHunter said:


> I mounted a dremel on a board and put one of those sandpaper heads on it and it works great for a fraction of the cost.(if you have a dremel...)


Same here! All you have to do is make sure you are perfectly square.


----------



## jakano

hey you dremel users could you post a picture of how your dremel and how you use it?


----------



## Hunter Bob

*pics*



jakano said:


> hey you dremel users could you post a picture of how your dremel and how you use it?


Go to homemade stuff thread .


----------



## Archery Power

Easten


----------



## that1guy27

skip said:


> please check out the newest arrow saw on the market, The Modular Arrow Saw at www.modulararrowsaw.com.


10 year old thread lol, be nice if the product was even available yet....


----------



## MATP38/4500

I am curious to know if the cabelas arrow saws (10 yrs later) are still made by apple, because they are a on a good sale right now


----------



## b0w_bender

This is what you want. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1445432&highlight=Arrow+Saw

A good arrow saw is setup with a stop so it only cuts through the thickness of the wall of the arrow and then you rotate the arrow to complete the cut. If it is setup this way the cut will be square and accurate. The chop saw style saws require that you constantly adjust for arrow thickness to ensure you are getting a straight cut. If the shaft end is not square you end up with misaligned inserts and inaccuracy in the arrow.


----------



## Purka

Easton make a top arrow saw.


----------



## thwackaddict

b0w_bender said:


> This is what you want.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1445432&highlight=Arrow+Saw
> 
> A good arrow saw is setup with a stop so it only cuts through the thickness of the wall of the arrow and then you rotate the arrow to complete the cut. If it is setup this way the cut will be square and accurate. The chop saw style saws require that you constantly adjust for arrow thickness to ensure you are getting a straight cut. If the shaft end is not square you end up with misaligned inserts and inaccuracy in the arrow.


Great info as always bow bender!

I use basically the same set up but clamp a dremel tool with a very thin abrasive disc to my table top. On the other end I have a clamped block of hardwood with a large tapered drill bit hole for a "centering cone" in the wood for the knock end of the shaft to spin in.

A lot of people don't realize that the spinning of the arrow is the most important part. (and only cutting through the depth of the wall)


----------



## REDDEVIL1956

they never were, trust me i made them for apple. apple saws as well as all other saws are made in china. look at the T-Bird Modular arrow saw. don't be misled by the plastic construction. powerful 8000 rpm motor will not bog down. comes will arrow spinners and a deburring tool. will cut arrows square. when fully assembled it is very solid.


----------

